# Australia PR Paper based Application Status and timeline



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Please give your valuable advice for my PR case for Australia and post your dates with timlines till Final VISA?

My timelines are:

17 August 2009 - ACS POsitive Result, got MODL points under 2231 - 79 (Net Technologies Specialist)

Application Lodge - 16 December 2009 with IELTS(got File Reference Number by DIAC-GSM Adelaide)
Status - No status as of now:confused2:

My agent lodged Paper based Application and I even can not check the status online. 

Do you know how can I check my current status??
AND how much time should I wait for my Final VISA Grant???:ranger:

Anticipating your soonest reply.
Many thanks in advance..

Rgds,
Viren


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Please give your valuable advice for my PR case for Australia and post your dates with timlines till Final VISA?
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

We are sailing on the same boat, what I understand so far that out of 100 applicants their are hardly 5 papebased applicants, I have chosen this path coz I dont have Credit card of that limit, anyway their is no way to check your status.

How did u get that File Reference Number by DIAC-GSM Adelaide, is it by Acknowledgment or what?
If so how much time it took to get that Ack. after lodging your application?

All the best!

Cheers!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Jovi,

Did you apply thru agent or directly?
I got my reference number by Acknowledgment thru my agent.
What were your IELTS individual score and what timeframe you are thinking mate!!:confused2:
keep me posted and be in touch....

Cheers!!






jovi said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> We are sailing on the same boat, what I understand so far that out of 100 applicants their are hardly 5 papebased applicants, I have chosen this path coz I dont have Credit card of that limit, anyway their is no way to check your status.
> 
> ...


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> My agent lodged Paper based Application and I even can not check the status online


Hey, even i'm thro paper based processing. 

IELTS: score 7.5
ACS : +ve
On CSL + MODL

Lodged on : Sep-15 2009
Employee verification done in Dec

My agent filed for PLE (post lodgment enquiry) on jan-21st & i received an automated respone on feb-03rd.

I still have no clue about my application, neither do i know about the status of employee verification. ray2:


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hey, even i'm thro paper based processing.
> 
> IELTS: score 7.5
> ACS : +ve
> ...


Hi... 

Mine was paper application as well, and I did everything on my own without an Agent. I submitted all the required documents, (IELTS 8.0 and my wife's IETLS is 7.5, housewife).

Application lodged (sent by courier service from Malaysian) on 1st October 2009. DIAC Acknowledged Receipt on 8th October 2009.

Case Officer Appointed on 21 January 2010, and requested I do my Police Checks and Medical Check ups, and wants me to reply within 28 days with all documents.

Police Checks Certificate received from Malaysian Department of Foreign Affairs and EMAILED to DIAC/Case Officer on 29th January 2010. Medicals Done on the 30th January 2010. Doctor couriered Medical Report to Australia on 3rd February 2010. Medicals arrived in Immigration australia Office in Sydney on 8th February 2010.

So now, I am just sitting here and waiting. Can't do much anymore.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

hi Srn

Welcome onboard.....

did you get any response for your PLE after automated response?

yes we paper based applicants' major problem that we can not check the status

Have you submitted Medicals and PCC and when did you get request from CO for medicals?
keep posted

fingers crossed 

All the best!



srn_29 said:


> Hey, even i'm thro paper based processing.
> 
> IELTS: score 7.5
> ACS : +ve
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Wild Beast Of Borneo,

Welcome to thie thread

thanks for posting your details...

I hope you shold soon be getting Job verification and then final VISA, Good Luck...

Keep us posted for same, in any case, did your job experinces get verified...please let us know how they check so that we can update our earlier companies?






Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hi...
> 
> Mine was paper application as well, and I did everything on my own without an Agent. I submitted all the required documents, (IELTS 8.0 and my wife's IETLS is 7.5, housewife).
> 
> ...


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Case Officer Appointed on 21 January 2010, and requested I do my Police Checks and Medical Check ups, and wants me to reply within 28 days with all documents.
> 
> Police Checks Certificate received from Malaysian Department of Foreign Affairs and EMAILED to DIAC/Case Officer on 29th January 2010. Medicals Done on the 30th January 2010. Doctor couriered Medical Report to Australia on 3rd February 2010. Medicals arrived in Immigration australia Office in Sydney on 8th February 2010.
> 
> So now, I am just sitting here and waiting. Can't do much anymore.



Hi WB,

As a matter of fact, you will be hearing very soon from Aus and visa grant letter will be sent to you soon. All the best, and please keep us posted about your plans.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Have you submitted Medicals and PCC and when did you get request from CO for medicals?
> keep posted


Hi erviren,

I haven't heard anything yet after the automated response, added to it my agent is on leave, however i dont expect tht she knows anything about how to follow it up. She claims that i'd receive an email when a CO is assigned. I dont know how correct this info is. 

I tried to follow it up with another person at the consultancy where my agent works, and i was informed there is already a CO assigned to me. There is some miscommunication here.

I haven't received any request for Meds or PCC. Hoping tht there should be something this month. :eyebrows:


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Wild Beast Of Borneo,
> 
> Welcome to thie thread
> 
> ...


Hi,

That's an interesting question that I would like to clarify with you regarding "job verification". To be honest, I don't know much about how this works, because as far as I know, those of my friends who got their Visas approved (175) never had DIAC contacting their employers or previous employers (But then, I might be the unlucky one).

What happened for me was, with the application form, I also submitted all my Testimonials (got my previous employers to write up one according to the guidelines requested by DIAC website), then I also submitted my Current Letter of Employment with my current company (Of course I got all these certified True copy by the solicitor in my country). I also submitted my Income Tax Returns for the past 5 years (Certified).

What I forgot to mention in my previous thread is that, in the 21 January 2010 email from my case officer, they asked me to attached 2 more items concerning my employment:-

1) Payslips for the last 12 out of 24 months (which I have, and scanned and emailed to them on the 22/1/10)

2) Superannuation Statements for the last 2 years (2008 and 2009). I got these statements translated into English by a certified translator because they were in native malay language.

But what I did was also got my current employer (the Executive Director) to write a simple letter, specifying that I have been working with the Company since July 2008 (which I have sent DIAC my letter of employment dated July 2008), and is currently still with them, and am in the position of an Accountant. My Executive Director also specified briefly my job function and what I have achieved with the Company.

This was not requested by DIAC, but according to a friend of mine, that was what he did with his application. So I scanned the letter (in colour, depicting the Company Letter Head, address, etc etc) and emailed it to my case Officer on the 25th January 2010.

So this is as far as I have done.

As for receiving Telephone Calls from DIAC to my employer, .... ahh.. this one I am in the dark about... But I am hoping that the evidences that I have provided will be sufficient for them to decide.

What do you think?


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hi WB,
> 
> As a matter of fact, you will be hearing very soon from Aus and visa grant letter will be sent to you soon. All the best, and please keep us posted about your plans.


Hey Srn_29...

I hope you're right....

I'm getting anxious here... some say another 6-8 weeks of waiting?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks WB for such a useful explanation...

My agent also sent the latest pay slips and Employer letter(recent) with all other necessary documents attested by Notary Advocate.

Now the only thing is that lets wait for next happening, keep us posted

Good Luck



Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's an interesting question that I would like to clarify with you regarding "job verification". To be honest, I don't know much about how this works, because as far as I know, those of my friends who got their Visas approved (175) never had DIAC contacting their employers or previous employers (But then, I might be the unlucky one).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks WB for such a useful explanation...
> 
> My agent also sent the latest pay slips and Employer letter(recent) with all other necessary documents attested by Notary Advocate.
> 
> ...


Yeah Erviren,

We just sit and wait... nothing much we can do now... haha...

And oh... PRAY!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Srn,

Would like to ask same question to you...

How did you come to know that they have done Job verification for you?





srn_29 said:


> Hey, even i'm thro paper based processing.
> 
> IELTS: score 7.5
> ACS : +ve
> ...


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> you are right that we would get CO soon as we are dec candidates, but you know what....My agent is confident and sure that there would be no movement to my case so soon and she is saying that do not go for PCC as there are lots of changes happening from DIAC, so m lost and no idea!!!!
> 
> one major drawback for me is that application lodged paper based and m totally dependant on my agent if they receive any email or not from DIAC as it would be in their INBOX so wait wait n wait



Erviren,

I spoke to my agent, she very confidently tells me that for paper based applications the CO would email us when they are assigned, which somehow i'm still not convinced with her reply. I applied in sep-09 and received employer verification call in dec-09, still no reply from them about the status of my application even after raising PLE. My agent says that she would call DIAC, i'll keep you posted about the details, maybe it might come handy for you. Pray for me ray:

Cheers !!
:ranger:


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Srn,

Thanks 

you received employer verification call that means you shud have a CO, its my view because when any CO picks your application then only they process further to check for jobs etc, i may be wrong here too

When did you raise a PLE? did you raise it or your agent? m fed up of my agent, she dsnt bother and confident that there will be no movement, so be patient and wait for atleast 6 months from now   

pls keep posted when you have any update from you agent or DIAC, surely it would be very useful.....



srn_29 said:


> Erviren,
> 
> I spoke to my agent, she very confidently tells me that for paper based applications the CO would email us when they are assigned, which somehow i'm still not convinced with her reply. I applied in sep-09 and received employer verification call in dec-09, still no reply from them about the status of my application even after raising PLE. My agent says that she would call DIAC, i'll keep you posted about the details, maybe it might come handy for you. Pray for me ray:
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

All with Paper based applicant & an agent representation,

You can ask your agent to update your email id (not his/hers) for communication from DIAC. There is an application form to do the same. 
Then you would be in a position to rise a PLE and get an update in your inbox.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am also travelling in same boat. Applied to DIAC on 7th Dec and got acknoldged on 8th Dec-2009-- Paper based. Last week we sent a PLE to DIAC. Still no responce from them.

Regards,
naveen.p


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Last week we sent a PLE to DIAC. Still no responce from them.


Hey naveen,

Once PLE is lodged, ideally it should 5-6 buss days for you to receive a response, however, i haven't come across anyone wo received response within the timescales mentioned. You will defintely receive one however might take more than that. So, best we can do is to only wait.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> When did you raise a PLE? did you raise it or your agent? m fed up of my agent, she dsnt bother and confident that there will be no movement, so be patient and wait for atleast 6 months from now


Hi erviren,

Honestly, this processing tests our patience. My agent mailed me again today saying that i would definately receive an email when a CO is assigned and also not necessarily that employer verification will be done only after a CO is assigned, it can be done without a CO being assigned to our application; is what my agent tells me. Imagine, its been 5 months since i lodged my application. 

Since, we use agent, if i'm not wrong, agent has to call DIAC or raise a PLE on our behalf, however response will be sent to us. This is my understanding on this, coz we do not have details required to raise PLE. I lodged my application in sep-2009, however raised PLE in last week of jan-2010, i received an automated response from them in feb.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome Naveen 

My agent told me that DIAC is taking about 15 days to reply PLE these days as they have lots of enquiries due to recent changes.

lets hope for the best 



naveen_pnc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also travelling in same boat. Applied to DIAC on 7th Dec and got acknoldged on 8th Dec-2009-- Paper based. Last week we sent a PLE to DIAC. Still no responce from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

yes wait and patience is most important here...

I verified from my agent and other sources, DIAC can verify jobs and other documents without a CO assigned too, but my thinking is that CO picks your application, starts doing the verification for documents and when he's done with his preliminary work, after that he/she send email for Med and PCC and other documents(if needed), but as we are paper based so can not check on net like online Applicants that which docs have MET status....seems you should be hearing soon from DIAC





srn_29 said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> Honestly, this processing tests our patience. My agent mailed me again today saying that i would definately receive an email when a CO is assigned and also not necessarily that employer verification will be done only after a CO is assigned, it can be done without a CO being assigned to our application; is what my agent tells me. Imagine, its been 5 months since i lodged my application.
> 
> Since, we use agent, if i'm not wrong, agent has to call DIAC or raise a PLE on our behalf, however response will be sent to us. This is my understanding on this, coz we do not have details required to raise PLE. I lodged my application in sep-2009, however raised PLE in last week of jan-2010, i received an automated response from them in feb.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Srn,

Also, you can try calling DIAC, as i know they assist nicely and would tell you the time(in weeks generally) for CO. I need to wait as can not call now bcoz its only 2 months since i lodged my application..so would wait till mid of march first...

We can raise PLE but email registered with DIAC is of your agent's number, so DIAC would not respond to your query..



srn_29 said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> Honestly, this processing tests our patience. My agent mailed me again today saying that i would definately receive an email when a CO is assigned and also not necessarily that employer verification will be done only after a CO is assigned, it can be done without a CO being assigned to our application; is what my agent tells me. Imagine, its been 5 months since i lodged my application.
> 
> Since, we use agent, if i'm not wrong, agent has to call DIAC or raise a PLE on our behalf, however response will be sent to us. This is my understanding on this, coz we do not have details required to raise PLE. I lodged my application in sep-2009, however raised PLE in last week of jan-2010, i received an automated response from them in feb.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Avinash,

Thanks for this information, this is a good idea 

I would ask my agent if they are ready to do this......very less chances that they ppl will agree but still wud talk to them....

Any idea if there is any option to have 2 email IDs(one of agent's and one mine) ?

just a thought ! 



avinash said:


> All with Paper based applicant & an agent representation,
> 
> You can ask your agent to update your email id (not his/hers) for communication from DIAC. There is an application form to do the same.
> Then you would be in a position to rise a PLE and get an update in your inbox.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Here you go, the link for the application

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1193.pdf

"Form 1193 Communication by email"


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Avinash



avinash said:


> Here you go, the link for the application
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1193.pdf
> 
> "Form 1193 Communication by email"


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

erviren said:


> Srn,
> 
> Also, you can try calling DIAC, as i know they assist nicely and would tell you the time(in weeks generally) for CO. I need to wait as can not call now bcoz its only 2 months since i lodged my application..so would wait till mid of march first...
> 
> We can raise PLE but email registered with DIAC is of your agent's number, so DIAC would not respond to your query..



Hi erviren,

My agent called me and said that apart from an automated response that i received, itseems that i should be receiving a formal email explaining the details. Also, DIAC was not answering the call when she tried calling them. She would be calling them again next week, will let you know their response. Maybe that would give you an idea.

Good that you are raising PLE next month, that should be ideal for your application, but mentally prepare yourself for 6 months for the CO to be assigned.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Srn,

My agent told me yesterday that she has raised PLE with DIAC but she said that there was no reply from DIAC(not even automated response too), thats unbelievable, may be she has not raised.....

I have set my timeline that if there would be no news from DIAC till march first week then I would call DIAC on given numbers in Adelaide to check for the status and update you the same, till now we have to wait

if there is any news for your PLE , let us know ....

thanks



srn_29 said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> My agent called me and said that apart from an automated response that i received, itseems that i should be receiving a formal email explaining the details. Also, DIAC was not answering the call when she tried calling them. She would be calling them again next week, will let you know their response. Maybe that would give you an idea.
> 
> Good that you are raising PLE next month, that should be ideal for your application, but mentally prepare yourself for 6 months for the CO to be assigned.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> Honestly, this processing tests our patience. My agent mailed me again today saying that i would definately receive an email when a CO is assigned and also not necessarily that employer verification will be done only after a CO is assigned, it can be done without a CO being assigned to our application; is what my agent tells me. Imagine, its been 5 months since i lodged my application.
> 
> Since, we use agent, if i'm not wrong, agent has to call DIAC or raise a PLE on our behalf, however response will be sent to us. This is my understanding on this, coz we do not have details required to raise PLE. I lodged my application in sep-2009, however raised PLE in last week of jan-2010, i received an automated response from them in feb.


srn......

The same problem i faced. 

Iam sure you have a Case Officer. Because case officer is the person who refers your file and decided your file to be send to Verification department or not.
Your verification found done on December so that already 2 months over.(not so long) 
Your application is Paper based which is little slower than Online application.

When ever i asked my agent to send plea or call Diac they will say be Patient.
At last i called Diac then only i got Case officer.
After Medicals still waited for 3 months again called diac. Diac replied me to wait as they are studying my file.
Next week i got job verification.

THese all are the things to be done by the agents.
But they wont do it.
For paper applications this is the words (if cry then only baby will get milk).
See my delayed time line due to my stupid agent.
At last Anj and EE india in this forum adviced me to call diac.
......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Iam sure you have a Case Officer. Because case officer is the person who refers your file and decided your file to be send to Verification department or not.
> Your verification found done on December so that already 2 months over.(not so long)
> Your application is Paper based which is little slower than Online application.
> 
> ...



Hey hari,

Thanks for the info, do you think its normal for the paper based application to take so long? coz i dont even know the status of the employer verification done. Do you mean to say that it would still take time to get the status of employee verification. Kinda getting worried now, these days i wake up in the morning with these thoughts !! How i hate it...


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

We raised PLE outself by using our agent email ID(10 days back). But there is no acknowledge response also till now.Looks like they are taking more time for paper based applicants PLEs


Regards,
naveen.p


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Just now confirmed with agent that he got acknowledge in the last week itself. he is telling they will take two weeks to reply.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

When I raised PLE, the auto-response email said I would get a clear update within 5 working days. And I got an update on 7th working day.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hey hari,
> 
> Thanks for the info, do you think its normal for the paper based application to take so long? coz i dont even know the status of the employer verification done. Do you mean to say that it would still take time to get the status of employee verification. Kinda getting worried now, these days i wake up in the morning with these thoughts !! How i hate it...


Yes paper based application is slower.
If you call Diac and they feel a genuine delay surely your file get speed.

But please clarify you go Case officer or not. Did your employer told you.
....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Yes paper based application is slower.
> If you call Diac and they feel a genuine delay surely your file get speed.


Erviren,

i spoke to my agent, she again said that DIAC is not answering the phone and asked me to wait for the formal email that DIAC will send once PLE is raised. 


Hari,

Since you also went thro the same, could you please tell me what do i do next? if i have to call DIAC, what do i ask, and what are the details that they would take from me..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Erviren,
> 
> i spoke to my agent, she again said that DIAC is not answering the phone and asked me to wait for the formal email that DIAC will send once PLE is raised.
> 
> ...


srn.....
You applied in September and Verification done in December. 
You applied Paper visa and i think you have the File no: Am i right.

If so you call Diac directly. (what i did)
When you call them it get connected to Automated messages and asks which department you need.
Press the department no: to were we need to speak
Then if they are busy you have to hold the phone for some time.
After getting connected to that section say the File no:

Then they will get your entire history in computer.
They will ask your family name, date of birth, mothers name etc.

Attending person ask you what help needed
Say you applied in September and still no reply
Also ask when will get visa grand
Thankyou
hari999999
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Anuruddha.Gunatilake (Feb 5, 2010)

hi mate,

Are you in MODL/ CSL or employer sponsored? I lodged my application under MODL in July 2008 and waiting without any case officer appointed.

Anuruddha


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Anuruddha,

Welcome to the thread...

Did you lodge paper based or online?
Have you raised PLE or try calling DIAC, its been long time you are waiting i think and you should call DIAC and ask them fr the status...

and if you are online then check the current status...keep posted



Anuruddha.Gunatilake said:


> hi mate,
> 
> Are you in MODL/ CSL or employer sponsored? I lodged my application under MODL in July 2008 and waiting without any case officer appointed.
> 
> Anuruddha


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hari,

Thanks a lot, this information is indeed very useful for us...:clap2:



hari999999 said:


> srn.....
> You applied in September and Verification done in December.
> You applied Paper visa and i think you have the File no: Am i right.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Srn,

these agents are too much 

I am really fed up with my agent, they dont listen anything and dnt even reply to my email  

We have paid them the money and rights to ask them and ofcourse we are asking based on the figures and timelines we have from our friends.....





srn_29 said:


> Erviren,
> 
> i spoke to my agent, she again said that DIAC is not answering the phone and asked me to wait for the formal email that DIAC will send once PLE is raised.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anuruddha.Gunatilake said:


> hi mate,
> 
> Are you in MODL/ CSL or employer sponsored? I lodged my application under MODL in July 2008 and waiting without any case officer appointed.
> 
> Anuruddha


My knowledge is that Diac has put a time frame in 2009 stating that Modl applicants has to wait till 2011 to 2012.

Here in this forum itself lot of people applied in 2008 are still waiting
Hope things will get faster.
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Anuruddha.Gunatilake (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, 

I lodged my application on paper based and I checked the progress by sending emails every week. According to ASPC automated email we have to wait till the end of 2011 to consider MODL holders who are not in CSL and not state sponsored.

Anuruddha


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> If so you call Diac directly. (what i did)
> When you call them it get connected to Automated messages and asks which department you need.
> Press the department no: to were we need to speak
> Then if they are busy you have to hold the phone for some time.
> ...


Hey hari, 

Thanks so much for the update, i spoke to my hus about this, we plan to call next week. Hope to hear from the something meantime.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> I lodged my application on paper based and I checked the progress by sending emails every week. According to ASPC automated email we have to wait till the end of 2011 to consider MODL holders who are not in CSL and not state sponsored.


Hi anuradha,

My appcl is CSL + MODL but not SS, even my appcl is paperbased, which is taking quite a while and i'm getting pretty impatient and jittery.


----------



## Anuruddha.Gunatilake (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

According to my knowladge all CSL applicants are getting PR these days. ASPC is trying to finish CSL soon I guess.

Thanks


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hey hari,
> 
> Thanks so much for the update, i spoke to my hus about this, we plan to call next week. Hope to hear from the something meantime.


Actually the problem is Most of the agents (in India) after getting there fees they wont do any thing to avoid delay that is my experience.
If not you check my timeline and can see the big delay which is presented by my agent.
When ever i ask agent to send ple or call Diac they simply say the word be Patient.

At last i called Diac the comming day got Case Officer
Again i called Diac after Medicals to get Visa grand . These are the things to be done by the Agents.
..........................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Need Suggestions*

Hi,

I'm a Dec 2009 applicant also. I've lodged my Paper application on 10th December 2009. On 22nd Feb 2010 I posted a PLE and got a reply on 27th Feb. In reply an officer wrote - " I can confirm that your application has been assigned to a case officer". Guys, in this situation I need your suggestions on the following matters.

1. I am single. which means I neither have a spouse nor a dependent. Is it a minus for PR to Aus?

2. I have worked in 5 organizations as IT professional in last 5 years. I have submitted necessary documents ( all I have) and got ACS positive assessment result. One of my friend told me that it make a negative impression on CO. Is it true? 

3. CO did not contact me yet. Will it take too long?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Max.....
You are a single and its not a negative thing for Pr

Worked in 5 organization and you have submitted relevant documents for that so no need to worry and nothing negative found. 
But if a job enquiry comes some one should be there to say about you in that organisation is an advantage.

You applied in December 2009. So wait as nothing delay found in your case .
Co will contact you
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> Max.....
> You are a single and its not a negative thing for Pr
> 
> Worked in 5 organization and you have submitted relevant documents for that so no need to worry and nothing negative found.
> ...



Hi Hari,

Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Good news. We have been asked for medicals and PCC today. But CO has given very short period(28 days). I am little bit tensed about this time frame. We have already applied for PCC and my wife got it. I will get my pcc by march 15, according to passport website. So bit tensed about this becase i cannot take medicals without passport.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Good news. We have been asked for medicals and PCC today. But CO has given very short period(28 days). I am little bit tensed about this time frame. We have already applied for PCC and my wife got it. I will get my pcc by march 15, according to passport website. So bit tensed about this becase i cannot take medicals without passport.


naveen.....
Me also 28 days given.
First i took Pcc and after getting passport went for medicals.
...................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> naveen.....
> Me also 28 days given.
> First i took Pcc and after getting passport went for medicals.
> ...................................................................................................................
> ...



Hi hari,

How much time they will give to get visa lable on passport after receiving pre grant letter. I am planning to go to UK for short trip(3 to 4 months). In my case, my wife is primary applicant and i am dependent. If we get visa grant letter during my stay in UK, can we get my wife passport to be stamped first and later mine when i am back. 

Any ideas ......


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear All

Like to share the happy news.

Got email from CO asking for PCC, Medicals and my Wife's Functional English requirement(even I sent her degree in english already)......

I and my wife are going for medicals tomorrow and then would go for PCC in next week to the RPO where PP was issued, feeling little nervous and tensed as CO gave us 28 days only for all.........


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

erviren said:


> Dear All
> 
> Like to share the happy news.
> 
> ...


Good luck and hope your PCC and medicals go smooth , so kicked off for next big move..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have also submitted my PCC & medicals in the last week of December 09 and i'm still waiting for the visa......


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Ozaspirant...but seems some problem



Today i went for my medicals and seems there is some problem in my BP as Diastolic bp was slightly on higher side, my recorded BP was 140/94, and doctor said that it is on higher side and they may call me again in a day or so as when other reports come...........I am tensed now

Would there be any problem if my cholestrol are high(due to BP) ??

Need your early advice as have only 28 days given by CO 



Ozaspirant said:


> Good luck and hope your PCC and medicals go smooth , so kicked off for next big move..


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Got email from CO asking for PCC, Medicals and my Wife's Functional English requirement(even I sent her degree in english already)......


Hey erviren,

Great news, happy for you, am glad that your application is moving faster unlike mine. My agent raised another PLE today, hope i get some good news soon. Pray for me 

Did you get any email tht you have been assigned a CO or did they directly ask for meds & PCC?

Cheers !!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks Ozaspirant...but seems some problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happened with me also, my systolic bp was around 160 so the doctor told me to relax & come back after 3days to get the BP checked. Then after 3days I got it checked, it was 130/85 and I got through.

Dont worry there wont be any problem. They will start medication to keep your BP under control if your BP is constantly on the higher side.

By the way do you take any BP medicine?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi hari,
> 
> How much time they will give to get visa lable on passport after receiving pre grant letter. I am planning to go to UK for short trip(3 to 4 months). In my case, my wife is primary applicant and i am dependent. If we get visa grant letter during my stay in UK, can we get my wife passport to be stamped first and later mine when i am back.
> 
> Any ideas ......


naveen.....
Time to visa label depends on your Medicals. 
FOr example you done medicals on march 2010 then your initial entry date will be some wear around march 2011. As medical validity is for one year.

So if you go to UK nothing problem find. ITs better to stamp visa together.
Dont go to the end of initial entry date to get visa stamped and entry to Au.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> naveen.....
> Time to visa label depends on your Medicals.
> FOr example you done medicals on march 2010 then your initial entry date will be some wear around march 2011. As medical validity is for one year.
> 
> ...




Thanks hari letting me know this....


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Srn,

seems they are processing applications fast, so you would also hear soon.

I got a letter from CO asking for Med & PCC and Form 80.





srn_29 said:


> Hey erviren,
> 
> Great news, happy for you, am glad that your application is moving faster unlike mine. My agent raised another PLE today, hope i get some good news soon. Pray for me
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks Srn,
> 
> seems they are processing applications fast, so you would also hear soon.
> 
> I got a letter from CO asking for Med & PCC and Form 80.


Yeah... CO assigned to me on 21 Jan 2010 (I applied in Oct 2009), and PCC done and submitted back to CO/DIAC on 30th Jan 2010.

Medicals done and couriered out (and received by DIAC) on 8th Feb 2010.

Form 80 completed and emailed back to DIAC/CO on 25th Jan 2010.

We're all in the same boat....


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Satpal. I am waiting to hear from doctor as reports are yet to come.



satpal123 said:


> This happened with me also, my systolic bp was around 160 so the doctor told me to relax & come back after 3days to get the BP checked. Then after 3days I got it checked, it was 130/85 and I got through.
> 
> Dont worry there wont be any problem. They will start medication to keep your BP under control if your BP is constantly on the higher side.
> 
> By the way do you take any BP medicine?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

I also got my CO on 15th Dec 09 and asked me for PCC & medicals so I had submitted it on 24th Dec 09. Now still waiting & waiting for the visa....


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

*What to do now ?*

Hi guys,

In my PLE's reply DIAC informed me on 28th FEB 10, that my application is with a CO. But CO hasn't contacted me yet.

What to do now ??


---------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 4th Aug 2009
Result: 13th Oct 2009
DIAC application: 10 Dec 2009
CO ???


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Max,

Welcome to the forum....

If DIAC replied that your application is with CO, then you have CO and he/she would be checking your documents you provided...

you should be hearing soon from CO for Medicals and PCC .....All the best!



Max09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In my PLE's reply DIAC informed me on 28th FEB 10, that my application is with a CO. But CO hasn't contacted me yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Welcome to the forum....
> 
> ...



Thank you Erviren.

But more than 15 days have gone by, does it take too long for preliminary assessments? I'm so worried. Its very hard to sleep with this anxiety. 

Pray for me.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Max09 said:


> Thank you Erviren.
> 
> But more than 15 days have gone by, does it take too long for preliminary assessments? I'm so worried. Its very hard to sleep with this anxiety.
> 
> Pray for me.


Max, 

What does the document status show on application tracking screen? 
Also check your e-mail (spam settings etc.) CO normally contacts through e-mail address you provide at the time of application. 

Regards,


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Max,
> 
> What does the document status show on application tracking screen?
> Also check your e-mail (spam settings etc.) CO normally contacts through e-mail address you provide at the time of application.
> ...



Hi Mr. India,

My Friend mine is a Paper application. That's why I cant see the status online. Do you have any idea about the time it takes? 

CO has not asked me for Med or PCC yet.  while I can see on Beupdate that all the December applicants are getting CO. 

--------------------------------------
ACS Application: 4th Aug 09
ACS result: 13th Oct 09 (Network Security)
DIAC application: 175 - on 10 DEC 09
PLE on 22nd FEB 10
Reply on 25th FEB 10 (CO assigned)
no Contact from CO yet........


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Max09 said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> My Friend mine is a Paper application. That's why I cant see the status online. Do you have any idea about the time it takes?
> 
> ...


As I read your signature, as see that you already have a CO. Probably, he is checking on your documents, or probably, he has sent you an e-mail requesting for PCC and Meds (that's why I said check ur mailbox, spam and junk box as well.)

1. It would be good idea to send a PLE to DIAC and chck on the status of your application. 

2. Secondly, you can update DIAC with your FAX number (if any) and request them to use fax as mode of communication with you. This way, you will not fear to loose any communication by e-mail (or spam filter etc.).

Good Luck.


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

mr.india said:


> As I read your signature, as see that you already have a CO. Probably, he is checking on your documents, or probably, he has sent you an e-mail requesting for PCC and Meds (that's why I said check ur mailbox, spam and junk box as well.)
> 
> 1. It would be good idea to send a PLE to DIAC and chck on the status of your application.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. India,

Thanks for your reply.

I regularly check my E-mail and Spams. I think CO will send an email from immi.gov.au domain, I have received application receipt and replies form that domain which are not detected as spams in my mail account.

Today I lodged another PLE and hope to get a reply next week. Thank you once again for suggestions. Wish me luck.

------------------------------------------
ACS Application: 4th Aug 09
ACS result: 13th Oct 09 (Network Security)
DIAC application: 175 - on 10 DEC 09
PLE on 22nd FEB 10
Reply on 25th FEB 10 (CO assigned)
no Contact from CO yet........


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck buddy..

the e-mail address should read something like: [email protected] or [email protected]/ [email protected] depending on the team of your CO. 

Keep ur fingures crossed for now.. you should hear the response of your PLE soon. 

Good Luck again..


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hey erviren,hari & mr.indi,

i checked my inbox after a long time hoping to see some news, but i still didnt get any response for my 2nd ple raised on mar-03rd. But my friend who applied in jan-2010 has been assigned to a CO who requested for meds & PCC. Do they ask for Form-16 and Form-80 apart from meds n PCC?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Srn,

Did you get an automated reply from DIAC on raising PLE? In my opinion, you should again raise a PLE asking for update on your application and inform them that you are a CSL Applicant in same PLE.......I have learnt from these forums only that there is no harm in raising PLE again....

BTW, can you publish your timelines (may be in signatures) 

I hope you receive your CO soon...

CO can ask for the document(s) other than Med and PCC if required, dependng upon your application. For my application, CO asked for Meds, PCC and my wife's IELTS score card.

Good Luck!



srn_29 said:


> Hey erviren,hari & mr.indi,
> 
> i checked my inbox after a long time hoping to see some news, but i still didnt get any response for my 2nd ple raised on mar-03rd. But my friend who applied in jan-2010 has been assigned to a CO who requested for meds & PCC. Do they ask for Form-16 and Form-80 apart from meds n PCC?


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Srn,
> 
> Did you get an automated reply from DIAC on raising PLE? In my opinion, you should again raise a PLE asking for update on your application and inform them that you are a CSL Applicant in same PLE.......I have learnt from these forums only that there is no harm in raising PLE again....
> 
> ...



My agent has raised PLE twice so far, no reply for both of them except for the automated response which has info about priority based processing. My friend is trying for form-16 and form-80 now, even she has been given 28 days to get these docs. How far are you done on your docs? All the best to you, and plz keep us posted.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> BTW, can you publish your timelines (may be in signatures)


This is my timeline

Moving from : India
Jan'09 : Decided to move to AUS 
May'09 : Notary and other docs for ACS
08th May : Docs recvd by ACS 
13th May : Email sent to me 
20th May : ACS "in process" 

Meantime, i wrote my ielts exam.

30th May : IELTS exam
12th June : IELTS results (7.5 is the overall score)
26th June : "with assessor" 
03rd July : "case finalised"
15th Sep : Docs sent to DIAC
Dec-2009 : Employee Verification
22nd Jan 2010 : 1st PLE
03rd March : 2nd PLE

No reply yet, i'm guessing that my application is already rejected


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Srn,

Sorry for replying late....

Do not think negative......be patient and wait what we can do is :ranger:

Can you try calling DIAC for your application?? It can be helpful as they are very helpful on phone.......try this out once...

All the best!!



srn_29 said:


> This is my timeline
> 
> Moving from : India
> Jan'09 : Decided to move to AUS
> ...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Srn,
> 
> Did you get an automated reply from DIAC on raising PLE? In my opinion, you should again raise a PLE asking for update on your application and inform them that you are a CSL Applicant in same PLE.......I have learnt from these forums only that there is no harm in raising PLE again....
> 
> ...


Hi erviren,

You r really doing great job, I have sent my paper based 176 application to DIAC, ASPC on 15 March'10, now have got some concerns;

1. How much time it will take to get the acknowledgment, as i need to send my DIAC application reference number to Victoria for form 1100 in return.

2. I have read on various posts that one need to raise the PLE that "I am in CSL", after how long should I do it, just after receiving the Ack. from DIAC.

3. Under current policy guideline what do u think the expected CO allocation timeline (I am 176 applicant with CSL).

4. How the paperbased applicant come to know that CO is allocated, for online application"Application process further" is the clue, what about us.

Thx!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

srn_29 said:


> This is my timeline
> 
> Moving from : India
> Jan'09 : Decided to move to AUS
> ...


When you sent the 2nd PLE on 3rd, did you mention the "Previous email receipt number" of the 22nd Jan PLE? If not you need to, it will better your chance of getting a response.

PS : "Previous email receipt number" would be in the subject of the email within a {}

HTH


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> You r really doing great job, I have sent my paper based 176 application to DIAC, ASPC on 15 March'10, now have got some concerns;
> 
> ...




Mode of payment could help
1) Credit card statement
2) If it is DD, check with the bank if the DD was en-cashed.


Also try sending PLE asking for "Transaction Reference Number" 

Track the package that you sent, did they receive it ?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Mode of payment could help
> 1) Credit card statement
> 2) If it is DD, check with the bank if the DD was en-cashed.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think u misunderstand my query, my concern was that does the DIAC send any acknowledgment mail along with any reference number to the email address provided in the application.

My application is in transit.

Thx!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think u misunderstand my query, my concern was that does the DIAC send any acknowledgment mail along with any reference number to the email address provided in the application.
> 
> ...


Jovi, you receive an e-mail from DIAC with TRN number, file number, reference number etc. 

We got this e-mail 2nd days of your application, but our application was online.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Jovi, you receive an e-mail from DIAC with TRN number, file number, reference number etc.
> 
> We got this e-mail 2nd days of your application, but our application was online.


Hi mr. India,

Thx for answering for q.1, what about other concerns; 


1. How much time it will take to get the acknowledgment, as i need to send my DIAC application reference number to Victoria for form 1100 in return.

2. I have read on various posts that one need to raise the PLE that "I am in CSL", after how long should I do it, just after receiving the Ack. from DIAC.

3. Under current policy guideline what do u think the expected CO allocation timeline (I am 176 applicant with CSL).

4. How the paperbased applicant come to know that CO is allocated, for online application"Application process further" is the clue, what about us.

Thx!


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

avinash said:


> When you sent the 2nd PLE on 3rd, did you mention the "Previous email receipt number" of the 22nd Jan PLE? If not you need to, it will better your chance of getting a response.
> 
> PS : "Previous email receipt number" would be in the subject of the email within a {}
> 
> HTH


Thanks Avinash and erviren,

I received a response yesterday for the 2nd PLE & this is what i received :



> At present your application is undergoing routine processing. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.
> 
> The case officer is following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter


.
Guess, its a common response that they send for all applications that get delayed. My agent asked me to wait now and said that no more mails can be sent to check the status of my application.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> How the paperbased applicant come to know that CO is allocated, for online application"Application process further" is the clue, what about us.


Hi jovi,

For paper based applications, as we cannot chk the status of the appcl, the CO will send an email asking for either more docs or for meds & PCC, that's an indication that a CO has been alloted for your appcl. Or, when you raise a PLE, you will be getting a response, something similr to what i received (my previous post)


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Jovi,

Okay here is the answers..



> 1. How much time it will take to get the acknowledgment, as i need to send my DIAC application reference number to Victoria for form 1100 in return.


For online applicatons it is one -two days. But for paper base application it may be a week or two. 



> 2. I have read on various posts that one need to raise the PLE that "I am in CSL", after how long should I do it, just after receiving the Ack. from DIAC.


No need for paper based application.



> 3. Under current policy guideline what do u think the expected CO allocation timeline (I am 176 applicant with CSL).


2-3 months. as we see January 2010 applicants are getting CO allocated now.



> 4. How the paperbased applicant come to know that CO is allocated, for online application"Application process further" is the clue, what about us.


CO normally contacts you on your primary e-mail address mentioned in application. HOwever, this could be changed to a FAX number if you want. 

Good Luck.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hey erviren,hari & mr.indi,
> 
> i checked my inbox after a long time hoping to see some news, but i still didnt get any response for my 2nd ple raised on mar-03rd. But my friend who applied in jan-2010 has been assigned to a CO who requested for meds & PCC. Do they ask for Form-16 and Form-80 apart from meds n PCC?


Hallo srn.......

Months before i told you to call Diac instead of sending Plea.
Mostly you will get a Automatted reply for plea.
As your Job verification is over and your will hear from Case officer in the comming time to take Medicals and Pcc.
NO Your application wont get rejected as after Job verification if any issued found they will contact you immediately. That has not happended so wait and see or call Diac.
........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> NO Your application wont get rejected as after Job verification if any issued found they will contact you immediately. That has not happended so wait and see or call Diac.


Thanks a ton for those assuring words hari, i did get a reply for my PLE raised, which i posted earlier, agent asked me to wait for a mail from CO & said we shouldn't be sending any more PLEs. So, do you think, incase i don't get to hear anything from them again , its ok to call DIAC (even after getting reply for my PLE) to check the status of my application ?


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hari, erviren & Mr.Indi

I have changed my last name from maiden name to married name, these details hve been sent when i applied for DIAC, but my passport still has my maiden name, do i need to apply for new passport with the married name?

2. My passport has my parents address, DIAC has my in-laws address, and now i moved to a new place, so when do i send change of circumstances form to them?

3. Lastly, how do i go about PCC? What is the procedure? Do i visit the passport office? coz if i get a new passport cops will come home for verification at my new address, so will that be sufficient for my PCC clearance at a later stage ?

I know i have too many permutations and combinations in my questions, but please let me know the procedures so that i can start arranging stuff rather than waiting till the last sec....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear srn,



> I have changed my last name from maiden name to married name, these details hve been sent when i applied for DIAC, but my passport still has my maiden name, do i need to apply for new passport with the married name?


Same goes for my wife as well... but since her passport shows maiden name, we applied (on DIAC application) with her maiden name, if need be.. we can get is sorted out after visa is granted. So, this should not be a cause of your worry.. DIAC would be dealing with this on daily basis.



> 2. My passport has my parents address, DIAC has my in-laws address, and now i moved to a new place, so when do i send change of circumstances form to them?


Should not worry for that, in our case, our passport has Indian address however, we applied for visa outside India, so, our communication address is Bahrain address where as passport has India address.. No harm in informing DIAC (through change of circumstances form)



> 3. Lastly, how do i go about PCC? What is the procedure? Do i visit the passport office? coz if i get a new passport cops will come home for verification at my new address, so will that be sufficient for my PCC clearance at a later stage ?


PCC is done either through local passport office or through Indian Embassy (if you are residing outside India). Search forum for PCC, there are alot of threads with complete process. 

Good luck and think possitively, good things will happen.
Cheers


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye 

HELLO ALL!!!!!!

With Sai Baba's grace and choicest blessings, I am very very glad to share this happiest news with you all that Today I got VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am really very happy and excited that do not know what to do next...!!!!

My intial entry date is 10 March 2011  

I also pray to Baba that all of my friends here would get their VISA GRANT Letter soon!! Ameen

now please advice me for my next steps and move .....

THANKS to all of my friends here who guided me throughout my waiting period especially Anjali, Randhir, Karen, Zenji, ejram, jig21nesh, Avinash, Hari, Satpal, planetsrikant, Jovi and many more friends I have found on this forum


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi erviren,

Congrates, this word looks so simple, but at the moment best for you.

Well your timline is too fast, within 3 months, this is really great.

Now decide for your destiny and plan for it.

Wish u all the best for your future endeavors!


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Any December Applicant who hasn't got CO assigned*

Hi guys,

Congratulations to those who got Visa. Best wishes to those who got CO assigned.

Is there any December applicant who hasn't got CO yet?? I'm also a December applicant waiting for CO to talk.....worried !!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Application: 4th Aug 09
ACS result: 13th Oct 09 (Network Security)
DIAC application: 175 - on 10 DEC 09
PLE on 22nd FEB 10
Reply on 25th FEB 10 (CO assigned)
no Contact from CO yet........


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Today I have recieved Acknowledgment email along with payment reciept.
It looks they are pretty fast, hope I will have CO before policy or priority processing changes.

Cheers!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Jovi,

Thanks a lot for your nice compliment 

really sorry for missing this post, and have just read that mr.india had already replied to your questions in detail.....thanks Randhir(mr.india)....

just to add from myself:

1. It took around 10 days to get my acknowledgment.
2. It would be gr8 if you raise a PLE mentioning that you are on CSL, you can do it after a week or so when you receive reference number. I raised it after 2 months but these days,DIAC is working pretty fast for applications...
3. I think within 2 months you should get, they are working very fast, so expect it soon 
4. About us, I only came to know when I raised PLE, the reply was "I can confirm that your application has CO and your CO would contact you soon when anything is required". 

Any more info required from my side, you are welcome anytime brother 

All the best!!

Rgds,
Viren



jovi said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> You r really doing great job, I have sent my paper based 176 application to DIAC, ASPC on 15 March'10, now have got some concerns;
> 
> ...


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

Om sainath..
congrats buddy...
Can you pls tell me how many days did it took to get PLE reply..
i have sent PLE some 9 days back still waiting for the reply



erviren said:


> Hi Jovi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your nice compliment
> 
> ...


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

jazverts said:


> Om sainath..
> congrats buddy...
> Can you pls tell me how many days did it took to get PLE reply..
> i have sent PLE some 9 days back still waiting for the reply



Hi jazverts,

I got reply to me PLE almost after 14 days !! Guess, you should also get a reply soon..


----------



## aussiewannabe (Jan 16, 2009)

Applied : Aug 2008 
Visa : 175 CSL (2231-79)
Co: October 2009
Meds and PCC's uploaded Dec 2009
Visa granted: Jan 14 2010

Validate by dec 4 2010

Leave in 10 weeks to validate


----------



## finn04 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new here. Congratulation to peoples who got grant letter and good luck to ppls who is waiting.

I have question to ppls already take their grant letter. Can you be kind to share a copy of grant letter you get from agent? I want to see the writings of the letter.

What are the other document/thing you get from your agent when you know u r granted?

Please email to me view of documents you get from agent/co when u get yr granted.

thank you vey much.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi jazverts,

sorry for my late reply...

I am on vacations and have limited access to internet...

I got reply for my PLE in about 6 days and they confirmed that my application has been assigned to CO and they would contact my agent if anything needed.

All the best!



jazverts said:


> Om sainath..
> congrats buddy...
> Can you pls tell me how many days did it took to get PLE reply..
> i have sent PLE some 9 days back still waiting for the reply


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome finn04....

The grant letter writing depends on the VISA class you have applied for, but it is a letter from DIAC saying that you have granted VISA on this date and they mention your initial entry date on the letter.

The Grant letter is the only final document you get from your agent(hard copy + soft copy), after that you need to get your pp stamped.

hope your questions have been answered...All the best!





finn04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here. Congratulation to peoples who got grant letter and good luck to ppls who is waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## finn04 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Erviren,

thx for quick reply. my grant is 175. how about you?

If you have 175 too, please type the all the content of the letter out here, please. Or if you like, you can email me?

It can be very important information to share to everybody. 

thx.




erviren said:


> Welcome finn04....
> 
> The grant letter writing depends on the VISA class you have applied for, but it is a letter from DIAC saying that you have granted VISA on this date and they mention your initial entry date on the letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Yaar Viren , Since you got your visa very recently , please let us know how was your employment verification and whom did they contact and what were the questions .. Would you be kind to share this with us ?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I have sent a PLE on 25th March,10 just after recieving Ack. from DIAC of my 176 application to remind them that I am in CSL, and yesterday I have recieved the reply"

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program. Your enquiry has been referred to the Manager of the area processing your visa application. They will follow up and have a case officer allocated to assess your application. Once a case officer has been allocated they will conduct a preliminary assessment on your visa application to determine if they require any further documentation to process your application. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents. We appreciate your patience in this matter. "

So they took nearly 15 days to reply, I am wondering when I will get CO allocated, as june is the deadline for CSL applications is coming up. :confused2:


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Please find my timelines below. 


Applied ACS: 27th July 2009
Approved- CSL (C/C++): 5 Sep 2009
IELTS: Oct 2009 7 band
Visa Application: 
Paper based
175 Visa application: 8 Dec 2009 
CO assigned : March2
Medicals and PCC requested : March2
Medicals sent : March9
PCC sent : April 5
Visa grant : April 12


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> ...


Hi naveen_pnc,

First of all congrates for Visa grant :clap2:, 
1. How do u come to know that CO is assigned
2. How CO has requested u for Medical & PCC, through E-mail or regular mail.
3. How did u come to know that your medicals were sent on March 9. As per my knowledge Doctors at DIAC pannel, send the medicals themselves, and they do not share it with Applicants. Does DIAC send any acknowledgment on recieving medicals.

Thx!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Ozaspirant,

sorry i missed this one, there was no job verfictaion for my case, they just requested for Med and PCC and then grant letter...



Ozaspirant said:


> Yaar Viren , Since you got your visa very recently , please let us know how was your employment verification and whom did they contact and what were the questions .. Would you be kind to share this with us ?


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi naveen_pnc,
> 
> First of all congrates for Visa grant :clap2:,
> 1. How do u come to know that CO is assigned
> ...



Hi,

All the best to your visa process

1) We used agent so our agent received Email from CO stating that we have been assigned CO
2)In that same E-email CO requested us medical and pcc documents. Our agent forwarded this email to us.
3)Here Doctors confirmed that they sent our reports to DIAC on March9th.And also they informed that if they found anything abnormal in our reports they will call for second round check up. So if there is no second round check up then our reports are clear  . DIAC will not send any acknowledgment after receiving medicals.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi,
> 
> All the best to your visa process
> 
> ...


I hope all is well. If this thread is still alive, I would like to get some help:

My Timelines:
Visa Subclass 176 Relative Sponsored - ALSO Category IN SOL.
DIAC Application = June 25, 2009 |
CO Allocated = April 2011 | 
Medicals Completed = August 2011 | 
PCC Submitted & All docs met = 17 October 2011|

Visa grant - WAITING - Can some one share your experience how long it takes...???


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

Paper Based 175 Visa application: May 2009
CO : Oct 2009 
Some Documents as well as Med & PCC requested
Medicals & PCC Sent: Nov 2009
Answered Some Queries regarding Form 80 till Nov 2009
CO Informed me that all relevent Checks are over: Oct 2011
CO request fresh Medical & PCC: Oct 2011
Fresh Medicals & PCC sent: 1st Nov 2011
Waiting for Visa grant


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> Paper Based 175 Visa application: May 2009
> CO : Oct 2009
> Some Documents as well as Med & PCC requested
> Medicals & PCC Sent: Nov 2009
> ...


My Case:
Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009 
CO Allocated:: April 2011 
PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
Medicals Completed and delivered Australia:: August 10, 2011.
Poice checks submitted:: September 17, 2011

WHEN AND WHAT NEXT?????


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> My Case:
> Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009
> CO Allocated:: April 2011
> PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
> ...


We are both in the same boat. Just waiting for the good news


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> We are both in the same boat. Just waiting for the good news


Bothered my agent a couple of times - no response.

It is now 4.5 weeks since we submitted the LAST DOCUMENT requested by CO (PCC). 

From chatting with other people - Do you have any idea how much longer we will have to wait. 

Good luck!!


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Bothered my agent a couple of times - no response.
> 
> It is now 4.5 weeks since we submitted the LAST DOCUMENT requested by CO (PCC).
> 
> ...


The only difference in your case and mine is the relevant checking processes. I've been informed by my CO last in last October that all relevant checking processes are over. However, the medical and PCC are too old. Thereby, he requested me to redo the Medical tests and to provide a fresh PCC. However, in your case, its not sure whether are checks are over or not. For Pakistani applicants, the security checks may take 1 to 2 years max. Send a PLE to your CO and ask him about the completion of your security checks.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> The only difference in your case and mine is the relevant checking processes. I've been informed by my CO last in last October that all relevant checking processes are over. However, the medical and PCC are too old. Thereby, he requested me to redo the Medical tests and to provide a fresh PCC. However, in your case, its not sure whether are checks are over or not. For Pakistani applicants, the security checks may take 1 to 2 years max. Send a PLE to your CO and ask him about the completion of your security checks.


I am also family sponsored.


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> I am also family sponsored.


That doesn't change anything. Whether you are sponsored or not, the bone of contention is the Security Checks.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Satheesh
I think for indian they don't do security check.

get TRN no from agent and check at this process at following link 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

check following timeline sheet , for time duration after CO.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Bothered my agent a couple of times - no response.
> 
> It is now 4.5 weeks since we submitted the LAST DOCUMENT requested by CO (PCC).
> 
> ...


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Satheesh
> I think for indian they don't do security check.


Agreed with Rakesh. However, they surely will carry out job verification, educationl and nationality checks which may take some time. Do as Rakesh has advised and ask your CO about all this.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> We are both in the same boat. Just waiting for the good news


Good luck.. I am checking..

From your statement - they might not have finished the security checks (it is now more that 2 years - the checks could be pending)?


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Satheesh
> I think for indian they don't do security check.
> 
> get TRN no from agent and check at this process at following link
> ...


It is 5 weeks wait now (we submitted USA pcc for me and my wife on 17th October - this was the last item on the list requested by CO - CO asked for medicals and PCC in late July). 

My agent in Australia says he is AMUSED by this 5 week wait time and NO NEWS. Ours is a Paper based application - my agent might not be in a position to give TRN due to this fact).


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Good luck.. I am checking..
> 
> From your statement - they might not have finished the security checks (it is now more that 2 years - the checks could be pending)?


Only your Case Officer can tell you that.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> Only your Case Officer can tell you that.


Got update from Agent:

CO requested for passport pages - agent responded to CO again today.

These pages which are requested now - have been provided twice already.

What in the world is going on and what will be the next?


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing to worry. Just provide what is demanded and relax. But make sure that your Agent does send those documents and get the automatic acknowledgement.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> Nothing to worry. Just provide what is demanded and relax. But make sure that your Agent does send those documents and get the automatic acknowledgement.


Thanks! It is raining visa grants for the people who applied this year.

I AM STUCK?? Will it rain for us - soon????


----------



## proximo (Nov 13, 2011)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Thanks! It is raining visa grants for the people who applied this year.
> 
> I AM STUCK?? Will it rain for us - soon????


Why not? Hope for the best and you will get the best eventually


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

proximo said:


> Why not? Hope for the best and you will get the best eventually


Got 176 approved for me and my family. Good luck...


----------

